# Any other college students?



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

I am a college student been going for 2 years. I am not sure what I want to go to major in yet (for now its business), though I am very interested in Astrophysics, I am also considering veterinary school. After school I want to open a goat dairy and have another career at the same time in astrophysics.

What are you going to school for, and what do you hope to do after school?


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Well I'm just in my last year of high school, and I was going to go to TAFE (it's like university kinda but a lot easier to get into and cheaper. 
I'm thinking of doing animal care courses and I'm looking into being a Vet Nurse or Zookeeper or something similar.


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh wow that's awesome! I wish the jc I am going to offered any sort of animal care classes.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm sorta in college. I'm taking a semester off. I'm a sophomore like you  was at a private college working on a biology degree, I had several credit hours from summer classes I took in high school as well. I just wasn't sure of the direction I wanted to go, but I knew I really wanted to work with goats. Possibly manage a dairy, so I should finish up my basics during the summer semester, and hopefully start on my dairy science degree next fall


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

I didn't even know there was such a degree as dairy science! That is so awesome, I will have to look into that. It's so nice to be able to talk to people who what to have goat centered careers when they finish schooling, whenever I tell any of my "city folk" friends I want to have a goat dairy they look at me like I am nuts and tell me I am weird.


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm studying for a vet nurse "external" does that count? lol


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm a high school senior/college freshman.
WA has a program where we can take classes at our local college and get high school and college credits for them for free 
I plan on starting with a two year degree In Agri-Business. (Agricultural Business Management)


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm in 10th grade, but I wanna go to school for being a vet that goes out to farms..... It's 2 in the morning I forget the name lol 
I would like to go to UF but that wouldn't be easy.. So I'm starting to look at some different schools. 
When I get out I wanna have a dairy goat farm somewhere around North Carolina and be well a vet that goes out to farms


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

FlyingFeetsFarm said:


> I didn't even know there was such a degree as dairy science! That is so awesome, I will have to look into that. It's so nice to be able to talk to people who what to have goat centered careers when they finish schooling, whenever I tell any of my "city folk" friends I want to have a goat dairy they look at me like I am nuts and tell me I am weird.


Absolutely! Most Ag universities have that program. Many large animal vets use that degree as their undergrad. Mississippi State actually has a dairy processing degree that I may be interested in too. They actually have a creamery on campus and process and sell cheeses and yogurts and such. Very cool!

I had thought all my life that I was going to be a vet, since I was a baby I've played doctor with my animals. But I started working for a vet my freshman year of high school through leaving for college- 4years, and I realized it just wasn't for me. I enjoyed the animals and learned so much... But it was at times the most draining and stressful job. It's not always fun to treat sick animals, or deal with their owners. Others times it was incredibly rewarding, but not something I would want to be tied to my whole life. I always encourage kids that say they are going to be vets to work for one before getting in school, I learned so much about MYSELF through those years.

It is great to find like minded people. In my earlier school days I was picked on about my livestock, but now, I usually get wonderful responses to my goats and my school aspirations. I still realize most just don't understand. I get the funny looks when i talk about my kids  We are a small group of students. But we are going to make an important contribution to society  the food animal industry needs more people like us for sure!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

RedGate said:


> Absolutely! Most Ag universities have that program. Many large animal vets use that degree as their undergrad. Mississippi State actually has a dairy processing degree that I may be interested in too. They actually have a creamery on campus and process and sell cheeses and yogurts and such. Very cool!
> 
> I had thought all my life that I was going to be a vet, since I was a baby I've played doctor with my animals. But I started working for a vet my freshman year of high school through leaving for college- 4years, and I realized it just wasn't for me. I enjoyed the animals and learned so much... But it was at times the most draining and stressful job. It's not always fun to treat sick animals, or deal with their owners. Others times it was incredibly rewarding, but not something I would want to be tied to my whole life. I always encourage kids that say they are going to be vets to work for one before getting in school, I learned so much about MYSELF through those years.
> 
> It is great to find like minded people. In my earlier school days I was picked on about my livestock, but now, I usually get wonderful responses to my goats and my school aspirations. I still realize most just don't understand. I get the funny looks when i talk about my kids  We are a small group of students. But we are going to make an important contribution to society  the food animal industry needs more people like us for sure!


I 'get picked on' too. It don't bother me because while those kids were working at McDonald's on Saturday and only getting like 30$ for the whole day I sold my little boy and got 210$ 
But, is there anything I major in that has to do with livestock and animals that's not a vet?


----------



## rednekrivieraranch (Dec 6, 2012)

I dunno if this counts but I just graduated from college . Finally!!! I worked as a vet tech for six years while I was in college too. I have an associates in life sciences, a bachelors in agriculture and a Masters in Agricultute with an emphasis in large animal assisted reproductive technologies. Whew, glad that's over with...and now I can't even find a job :/. Anyhow being in a college with a huge Ag program was great! Great support group and nobody laughed at you because we were all in the same situation. It was like a family. Heck, I even took my bottle babies to class with me


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Sorry I haven't written back sooner, I was so busy with my new baby goats and school that I have had hardly any time to get on here. 

When I transfer I may take some vet classes if whatever UN I go to offers them. 

That is awesome you took your goat babies to school, I wish I could do that but I don't think it would be appreciated by my teacher or classmates LOL.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I plan on going to Ohio State, Purdue, Univ. of TN, or Univ. of IL for my veterinarian stuff. I don't know where I would go for my undergrad though...I thought about Ivy Tech Community College so that way I wouldn't have to move out from Mom and dad, although I think I might be ready to move by then. But, I know that I want to major in Animal Science, and maybe get a minor in Biology. I am going in April to check out UT when they have their Open House. Right now my top is OSU. I really liked the environment, it had a very friendly, home-y type feel. I did not like Purdue, but it is still on my list because I do believe they have a good program. People that I know that have graduated form there had a very stuck up attitude about where they went to college, like an I'm-better-than-you type thing. Their campus also seemed very confusing. Also, Purdue is second in the nation for hate crimes. I've had rough enough as it is in High School, I don't need it in college as well. Is it bad that I don't like the college in my own state? I feel like some people are pushing me to go there because they want to keep the money in state. I understand that, but I have to do what is going to work for me.


----------



## rednekrivieraranch (Dec 6, 2012)

I absolutely hated college at first. I was going for a bachelors in biology. Then I swapped schools and majored in Agriculture. I loved it! All my classes held my interest. Lol it was like a vacation from work! I could have made a career out of school. Unfortunately, they made me graduate


----------



## HereComesTheSun (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm 23 and just graduated college this month. Woohoo, _finally_. I majored in Psychology and, although I've gotten a lot out of this degree, if I could do it all over again I would definitely have followed my gut and gone into something more like agriculture or dairy management or something. When I first started I was majoring in biology and leaning towards majoring in Wildlife & Fisheries. I was working at a wildlife rehabilitation center at the time. But in order for me to finish that degree, I would have had to transfer to the main campus at my college that was three hours away. I was that stupid girl who didn't want to leave her boyfriend. Oy, how dumb!! I wish I could go back and slap myself.

But, now I'm thousands in debt. I live with my fiance who also has a B.S. in Psychology. He's legally blind and having the worse time finding work, so I bring in our income through my job as a hotel receptionist. And I'm ten weeks pregnant. So, lots of life altering things are happening and I'm having to make some big decisions soon. Worst case scenerio, we may be moving in with my parents temporarily.  Then he can find work, we can save up, pay down our debt, then focus on some good old goat farming!


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Caprine Crazy,
I would suggest you look into Walla Walla community college if you're looking for somewhere to start out.
It may be a ways away from you but they have a very large agriculture program.
I plan on transferring there this fall for my Agri-business degree


----------



## HaleyD (Sep 12, 2012)

Yep, I'm a sophomore in college this year. Right now I'm at a community college but I plan on transferring to Texas A&M in the fall of 2014 for Animal Science.


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

I have a bachelors degree in nursing "human kind" and I am currently in my second semester of graduate school. I am studing to be a family nurse practitioner. I want to also do post grad work in alternative nursing. I have to do that through the university of tenn. It is crazy with working full time and going to school and raising a large family not to mention the animals yet. I stay tired but I love my animals. They are what keeps me sane. I plan on making soaps, lotions, and other body care products using my goats milk and herbs that I grow at home this summer. I'm really excited about it and I would love to be able to make a living making homemade products but I know that it is very hard to do.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

I am in college. My major right now is Occupational Therapy Assisting, I think it's something I'd really enjoy as it's a fun, creative and rewarding job. I also applied to an RN and a RT program for this fall. I got an acceptance letter yesterday for the nursing program, so I have a lot to think about. The main reason I went to college is I want to know that if I have a family, I'll have good insurance, be able to support them and have a lot of time to spend with them. I don't want to be the wife/ mom who's always at work. Sooo I don't know, OT would be day shift so I'd be home evenings and weekends or RT or nursing I'd work 3 12's and be free the other 4 days. What is a vet nurse?


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

I am currently working on my AA at a Junior College. I will be done after summer. I am going to transfer to the University of Florida in the fall to major in Agricultrual Education. Em, there are several ag related majors that you can do that aren't Vet Med. Check out UF's College of Agriculture and Life Sciences. Also, if you go to a junior college for 2 years it is easier to get into UF, just make sure you do the prereqs they require for transfer into the program you want. PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

FlyingFeetsFarm said:


> I am a college student been going for 2 years. I am not sure what I want to go to major in yet (for now its business), though I am very interested in Astrophysics, I am also considering veterinary school. After school I want to open a goat dairy and have another career at the same time in astrophysics.
> 
> What are you going to school for, and what do you hope to do after school?


Are you more interested in Astronomy or Astrophysics? Have you had any physics classes so far in school?

I actually am working on my Master's degree right now but did my undergrad in a few things. I started thinking I wanted to be a vet and had my A.S. in animal science and worked for vets for about 7 years total. Some years were just small animal and then I moved to a farm call vet clinic and worked mainly as the Equine surgery tech, did repro work (embryo transfers, basic A.I., collects, collection shipments etc.). We also did a fair amount of cattle calls and A.I.'s (also pulling calves etc). Goat and sheep calls and some exotics. We even worked on a reindeer farm!!! Which was very cool! I loved every minute of it but had the vets point out to me that if I wanted to do large animal farm calls after school that it takes a toll on your body and if you're injured then paying back vet school bills will be very hard in the long run.

So they talked me out of doing vet med for a career which opened the door for other passions. I did some astrophysics and traveled the east coast presenting research, even got to go to Arecibo. Pretty cool stuff, but I decided I really wanted to teach. So I am now working on my Master's in Education of the Deaf and Hard of Hearing with plans to teach Physics/astronomy and general sciences at the middle school and high school levels.

One thing about Astrophysics though it is very hard to get the nice jobs and one of my very seasoned friend's ended up working in an planetarium. Another friend actually works for NASA and teaches at a local college. Just depending on what you want to do should depend on what you should focus on. (if you want to teach at a college level you have to have your PhD)

If animals are the love of your life then think about vet tech or vet med. UTK has a great vet school and if you ever want to talk to someone over there let me know as two of my friends work there and one of my vet friends is retired from there. Great school and they have some great new additions now.

If you love science Cal Tech has a great program and so does MIT. Even if you go to another school you can do stuff research wise with MIT as an affiliate student. I actually did 2 years worth of research with MIT using the Haystack as an affiliate student. There is also a place in NC (http://www.pari.edu/) that has Smiley that can be used remotely as well as the Haystack but it is more geared toward Elementary and some High School students. I think Charles retired from PARI but I am sure the new person would be easy to work with as well.

Another cool thing is the SETI program and you can run SETI from home. I met Paul Shuch (AKA Mr SETI) at some lectures and he is a very outstanding person.

If your interested in Equine nutrition you can actually take a free online class starting this week go to https://www.coursera.org and view equine nutrition and add the course and it is all free. It is done in your free time and lasts I think 5 weeks.

If you have any questions or if you want to read an Astrophysics publication let me know and I can send you one.

Hope this helps!


----------



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

My bf and I are both currently in college (he comes on here sometimes using my name) anyways he's almost done doing an accounting degree at UW - Superior...he was over half way through when I met him lol
Anyways I'm taking the next couple semesters off before I go back and finish my degree...
I have some biology, animal science, and accounting credits but am thinking i'll return to UW - River Falls and get either a dairy science degree or animal science (management) or double major lol
What I would like to do is raise goats and sheep for meat, milk, and fiber
My sheep I've already got going in that direction with some of the mothers have beautiful udders for milking...
It would also be nice to get my cheese makers license while down at UWRF too...
For sure though all I want to do is work with my girls and enjoy the time that I get with them


----------

